# a new at L&M is 2799$



## Alan Small




----------



## brokentoes

Thats still over 3 G's with tax. Whats special about them ?? I see a telecaster.


----------



## player99

They are special in that they appreciate immensely once they leave the store.


----------



## jfd986

Will let you know what he says, I told him the price at L&M and diplomatically asked why his is 3500


----------



## Wardo

Maybe L&M only has a couple of floor models left and they’ve been rented a few times.


----------



## Wardo

player99 said:


> They are special in that they appreciate immensely once they leave the store.


That and the fact that Jennifer Lopez wound every one of the bridge pickups herself.


----------



## keto

They’re lacquer and somewhat limited, but too soon. Still lots around. That said, glad I got mine when I did.


----------



## player99

There was a guy selling a Fender Full Moon pedal but he had it listed as
* "Fender Half Moon Distortion - Mint" *

. I asked him "What happened to the other half?"

He messaged back "Thanks "


----------



## Wardo

I wouldn’t sell mine if I was offered 4 for it.


----------



## Always12AM

Wardo said:


> Maybe L&M only has a couple of floor models left and they’ve been rented a few times.


No this is the same as the American Original line up and they start at $2,799



brokentoes said:


> Thats still over 3 G's with tax. Whats special about them ?? I see a telecaster.


It depends on how one defines Telecaster.
A one or two piece ash body (premium) and a pristine nitro finish take a lot longer to cure and produce, so the level or production in the finish alone is going to be carried out by a smaller / higher paid / more skilled team.

People can feel free to debate the nitro / poly thing. Bottom line is nitro costs more for production and safety precaution reasons alone from what I can gather and I for one strongly prefer the feel and resonance and aesthetic potential of a thin nitro finish and am willing to pay more for it.

Other variables come to mind when you look at the market value of US made pure vintage (nickel) hardware and a Bakelite pick-guard which separates it from its mass produced counter parts as well as a period correct cloth / hand wired assembly and Alnico pickups as well as a paper in oil cap and premium pots and a switch, which is also assembled by a smaller and more elite department of Fender and topped off with all of the luxuries like a fat U shaped neck (hand shaped by someone with more experience than the regular modes) and a hand cut bone nut and G&G case etc..

This line (American original) is really the best value in terms of dollars to doughnuts. This and the MIM roadworn / 50’s lacquer models are the only two product lines that Fender would have if I owned it.

It would keep the traditions and the specifications and over all value of the brand right up there with their golden era. 

With inflation, this is perhaps cheaper than an original at the time it was introduced and despite the mystical and historical qualities of the originals, these are going to be more consistent and predictable than something done purely by hand.

I actually built one to this standard albeit with a French polished neck finish and not as accurate headstock (Warmoth) and it cost me more than $2700. But I can’t do 7.25 radius that comes on the one mentioned in the ad and I prefer a guaranteed one piece ash body and a hand rubbed neck finish with stainless steel frets. I also like the freedom to choose my own pickups. But ya, it’s pricey to order everything at once from the states.

And @Alan, $2,799 = $3,162.87 after taxes.
Maybe this seller confused this line with the custom shop limited run of broadcasters and thinks that owning this for a month, that it has increased in value as I myself suspected when I purchased the ‘62 handwired Princeton when in reality, the second they leave the store they are worth whatever someone is willing to pay. Which in most cases is about $1800 or 56% of its original value.


----------



## Alan Small

Wardo said:


> Maybe L&M only has a couple of floor models left and they’ve been rented a few times.


they have 10 left in various locations....I wasnt comfortable telling the kijiji seller ...bursting a bubble....what is good etiquette?


----------



## keto

Alan Small said:


> they have 10 left in various locations....I wasnt comfortable telling the kijiji seller ...bursting a bubble....what is good etiquette?


Staying out of it, none of your business what he asks? I mean, I take it back if you’re interested, in which case go ahead and make him an offer? I got this as totally binary myself, with all due respect.


----------



## brokentoes

Always12AM said:


> No this is the same as the American Original line up and they start at $2,799
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how one defines Telecaster.
> A one or two piece ash body (premium) and a pristine nitro finish take a lot longer to cure and produce, so the level or production in the finish alone is going to be carried out by a smaller / higher paid / more skilled team.
> 
> People can feel free to debate the nitro / poly thing. Bottom line is nitro costs more for production and safety precaution reasons alone from what I can gather and I for one strongly prefer the feel and resonance and aesthetic potential of a thin nitro finish and am willing to pay more for it.
> 
> Other variables come to mind when you look at the market value of US made pure vintage (nickel) hardware and a Bakelite pick-guard which separates it from its mass produced counter parts as well as a period correct cloth / hand wired assembly and Alnico pickups as well as a paper in oil cap and premium pots and a switch, which is also assembled by a smaller and more elite department of Fender and topped off with all of the luxuries like a fat U shaped neck (hand shaped by someone with more experience than the regular modes) and a hand cut bone nut and G&G case etc..
> 
> This line (American original) is really the best value in terms of dollars to doughnuts. This and the MIM roadworn / 50’s lacquer models are the only two product lines that Fender would have if I owned it.
> 
> It would keep the traditions and the specifications and over all value of the brand right up there with their golden era.
> 
> With inflation, this is perhaps cheaper than an original at the time it was introduced and despite the mystical and historical qualities of the originals, these are going to be more consistent and predictable than something done purely by hand.
> 
> I actually built one to this standard albeit with a French polished neck finish and not as accurate headstock (Warmoth) and it cost me more than $2700. But I can’t do 7.25 radius that comes on the one mentioned in the ad and I prefer a guaranteed one piece ash body and a hand rubbed neck finish with stainless steel frets. I also like the freedom to choose my own pickups. But ya, it’s pricey to order everything at once from the states.
> 
> And @Alan, $2,799 = $3,162.87 after taxes.
> Maybe this seller confused this line with the custom shop limited run of broadcasters and thinks that owning this for a month, that it has increased in value as I myself suspected when I purchased the ‘62 handwired Princeton when in reality, the second they leave the store they are worth whatever someone is willing to pay. Which in most cases is about $1800 or 56% of its original value.


Thanks for your insight, so these are hand made without CNC machines then ?? I like telecasters and have a few, but to me they are perfect in their design. I didn't realize ash was an expensive wood either. The curing time alone for nitro makes them more expensive for sure, there can be no debating that.


----------



## Always12AM

brokentoes said:


> Thanks for your insight, so these are hand made without CNC machines then ?? I like telecasters and have a few, but to me they are perfect in their design. I didn't realize ash was an expensive wood either. The curing time alone for nitro makes them more expensive for sure, there can be no debating that.


I don’t think anything from Fender is completely forged by hand. Perhaps maybe a master built model might be done that way by a master luthier or builder. But the cost of a model is broken down by the quality of materials and the level of skill required to produce them.

So all necks and bodies are probably CNC’d into general blanks. But the finest one piece quarter sawn grain and flamed maple will go to the custom shop team and the second best will go to the American original or FSR team and so on and so fourth. One piece prime cuts of ash that are light will go to custom shop and 2 piece to American original and then the off cuts and saw dust will be glued together to create the mass produced models generally speaking. Ash is more expensive in the sense that it’s going to be used in bodies with a trans finish. Nobody is going to put a white primer on ash and then cover it with 4 layers of metallic blue and then smother it with poly. 

But the fit and finish and fretwork on an American Original will leave the factory with more hands on work and quality control and detail than mass produced models. 

The wiring is a step up from mass produced but it’s still not mind blowing. I could definitely out-solder the guys in this range. But I wouldn’t do that for $9 and hour lol. Or whatever they get paid.

A very good Tele can be built for well under 2K with a little skill and luck. Also, there is nothing wrong with other models. I’ve loved many beginner models and standard US models prior to discovering that I only want BBW necks that are fat and round and spanky. Much like my taste in women lol.


----------



## Eric Reesor

Want the re-issue to look like a real vintage tele,, simple crank the heat up to 80-90f, let the guitar get nice and warm then step outside in 40 below at low humidity if you live in Edmonton or Winterpeg. Bingo the price goes up another 2000 on the reverb web listings. 😈


----------



## Brian Johnston

I recall someone was selling something that was about double of what it was on Reverb (both were used). His reply was "go buy one of those." True enough.


----------



## Always12AM

Alan Small said:


> they have 10 left in various locations....I wasnt comfortable telling the kijiji seller ...bursting a bubble....what is good etiquette?


it’s a tricky call to make.
I’m guilty of in some cases mentioning things like this as a courtesy. I try to do it in a completely objective way and 100% of the time they throw a shit fit.

I do understand why their back is up in cases where they are either inexperienced or cheeky in their asking price. Because I know that by the time I come along and honestly try to offer some insight. They read into it as smug or contrived after being slayed by others on kijiji / forum.

that’s why I always encourage people to read anything I write in the voice of Mathew Mcconoghey (cannot spell his name). Because I’m usually stoned off of Epsom salts in the bath tub and just trying to get a chuckle or share my opinion objectively with people when I’m commenting on anything.


----------



## Okay Player

If you're interested it's worth asking about the price, if not leave him be. It's very possible hes used Kijiji before and is asking 500 bucks more than he expects to get.


----------



## TheGASisReal

Always12AM said:


> People can feel free to debate the nitro / poly thing. Bottom line is nitro costs more for production and safety precaution reasons alone from what I can gather and I for one strongly prefer the feel and resonance and aesthetic potential of a thin nitro finish and am willing to pay more for it.


🍿


----------



## TheGASisReal

^^ That's a popcorn emoji btw


----------



## Always12AM

Okay Player said:


> If you're interested it's worth asking about the price, if not leave him be. It's very possible hes used Kijiji before and is asking 500 bucks more than he expects to get.


I agree with what you are saying,
But in this instance, I’m more inclined to believe that it’s a typo.

because $3500 is about $1700 more than I would expect to get personally.

not am saying I wouldn’t hope for $2500 as these are beautiful guitars and one would imagine that saving $600 would be good enough.

But I personally listed the Am Orig’ 60’s Jazzmaster in pristine condition when it was 6 months old and the highest offer I got was $1700. It really was a turning point for me as I had to sell two mint American Proffesionals at $1200 (highest offers) a pop and then spend $700 to buy it.

Ideally, someone would be a serious buyer and be sitting there saving for this and see’s it listed and says “damn!! $2500!! Yea!l”

but you are right, the guy who listed the one for $2500 is likely getting brutal offers instead of finding a lucky buyer etc.

I seem to always pay asking and then receive blatantly disrespectful offers. Perhaps it’s just me. But I’d wager that it’s common to take a sizeable hit on new items.


----------



## Always12AM

TheGASisReal said:


> 🍿


Lol! I hear ya.
I’ve seen some pretty inflammatory debates about nitro VS poly.

I have to say, I’ve only ever met maybe 1 or 2 serious guitar players who even know the distinction between the two. And they seem to be indifferent to either.

I know for me that it’s mainly an aesthetic thing. I like the stink and the feel and the appearance of an old Krispy Kream dunked chunk of wood.


----------



## guitarman2

I too prefer thin nitro. I don't see why the preference for either should be a contentious issue. If you like your guitars to look brand new for just forever then poly is the way to go. I prefer the look and feel of thin nitro. If there is a tone difference I wouldn't know.


----------



## Okay Player

Always12AM said:


> I agree with what you are saying,
> But in this instance, I’m more inclined to believe that it’s a typo.
> 
> because $3500 is about $1700 more than I would expect to get personally.
> 
> not am saying I wouldn’t hope for $2500 as these are beautiful guitars and one would imagine that saving $600 would be good enough.
> 
> But I personally listed the Am Orig’ 60’s Jazzmaster in pristine condition when it was 6 months old and the highest offer I got was $1700. It really was a turning point for me as I had to sell two mint American Proffesionals at $1200 (highest offers) a pop and then spend $700 to buy it.
> 
> Ideally, someone would be a serious buyer and be sitting there saving for this and see’s it listed and says “damn!! $2500!! Yea!l”
> 
> but you are right, the guy who listed the one for $2500 is likely getting brutal offers instead of finding a lucky buyer etc.
> 
> I seem to always pay asking and then receive blatantly disrespectful offers. Perhaps it’s just me. But I’d wager that it’s common to take a sizeable hit on new items.


These guitars are selling used for $2600-$2700 in a couple of days. He's probbaly asking 35, hoping for 3, and ready to take anything over 25. Of course he might be a crazy person, I'm just speculating.


----------



## Diablo

Wardo said:


> That and the fact that Jennifer Lopez wound every one of the bridge pickups herself.


everybody knows Jenny from the block will wind anyones pickup for the right price.


----------



## Diablo

Alan Small said:


> they have 10 left in various locations....I wasnt comfortable telling the kijiji seller ...bursting a bubble....what is good etiquette?


If you feel you must, I suppose you could say something like "...just an fyi, these are currently selling brand new at L&M for X, you may have a bit of a hard time moving it at your price".
But I wouldnt do anything. the sound of crickets to a seller can be deafening. and why would I want to help someone who is essentially a scalper? Let him enjoy dealing with some kijiji "lowballers". The stock market reddit phenomenon gives me an idea...rally a group in here to send him lowballs until his price comes down 

My hunch is he knows what they sell for and doesnt care....hes just too stupid to know his price is a year or 2 ahead of its time. Its not a cheap guitar...for some reason some people have this crazy idea that those with money are either stupid or careless with it. That has not been my experience. although perhaps some multimillionaires may not have the time to haggle over nickels and dimes....but they arent perusing kijiji looking for Fenders available on the retail market.


----------



## dgreen

and if anyone has ever shopped @ Tom Lee music here in BC ( they have free shipping across canada), they have their regular "B" stock sales ongoing thru out the year( factory display models usually that fender uses for promo, etc).
You have to ask if they have any B stock as they don't advertise unless it is a big event ( boxing day, etc)
They had a brand new broadcaster for $1999 last fall
and currently they have 4 fender 70th anniversary esquires all for $1999 each. I was at the Richmond store to look at them, nothing "B" about them.
L&M price is:








Fender Musical Instruments - 70th Anniversary Esquire, Maple Fingerboard - Lake Placid Blue


Fender Musical Instruments - 70th Anniversary Esquire, Maple Fingerboard - Lake Placid Blue




www.long-mcquade.com





I find kijjiji and craigslist are so far out of touch so often with pricing. But then agian those are the adds that sit on those forums usually for months.


----------



## tomee2

I don't see that ad anymore, but there's one in kitchner area asking $2500, and what must be shitty chinese fake for $1000.


----------



## tomee2

dgreen said:


> and if anyone has ever shopped online @ Tom Lee music here in BC ( they have free shipping across canada), they have their regular "B" stock sales ongoing thru out the year( factory display models usually that fender uses for promo, etc)
> They had a brand new broadcaster for $1999 last fall
> and currently they have 4 fender 70th anniversary esquires all for $1999 each. I was at the Richmond store to look at them, nothing "B" about them.
> L&M price is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Musical Instruments - 70th Anniversary Esquire, Maple Fingerboard - Lake Placid Blue
> 
> 
> Fender Musical Instruments - 70th Anniversary Esquire, Maple Fingerboard - Lake Placid Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.long-mcquade.com


Great, now I know about another store to shop for deals on guitars..


----------



## colchar

Always12AM said:


> I for one strongly prefer the feel and resonance and aesthetic potential of a thin nitro finish and am willing to pay more for it.


Every Fender guitar produced since the late '50s or early '60s has a coat of poly on it.


----------



## Always12AM

colchar said:


> Every Fender guitar produced since the late '50s or early '60s has a coat of poly on it.


a flash coat of polyester vs 500 coats of polyurethane


----------



## Always12AM

Okay Player said:


> These guitars are selling used for $2600-$2700 in a couple of days. He's probbaly asking 35, hoping for 3, and ready to take anything over 25. Of course he might be a crazy person, I'm just speculating.


One would imagine that someone looking would jump at the chance to avoid paying $360 in taxes, but this one hasn’t sold for $2500 in 7 days which is $660 savings on what looks to be a brand new instrument:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Okay Player

Always12AM said:


> One would imagine that someone looking would jump at the chance to avoid paying $360 in taxes, but this one hasn’t sold for $2500 in 7 days which is $660 savings on what looks to be a brand new instrument:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


Could be a variety of reasons. I'm just telling you what I've observed as someone who's interest is piqued by the model and has been casually following them used market on them. I don't know much about the Kitchener/Waterloo guitar market but my guess would be that not being willing to ship is hindering his ability to sell.


----------



## Roryfan

Maybe he’s hoping Joe Walsh will see the ad?


----------

